

Ask PG: Need link next to "Unknown or expired link." - grok2

Can we have a link back to the home page next to the "Unknown or expired link." that shows up when clicking on the "More" link at the bottom when the page becomes stale? It's a pain to access the location bar on a smartphone and this happens often enough that a small convenience would be useful.
======
paultz
How about a button that scans the database for the last heading you have seen
and loads up that page.

------
theshadow
While we're at the topic can anyone explain why pagination seems to be broken
on HN?

------
apsurd
back?

~~~
grok2
What happens when you are 3 pages down? Won't using the back button will take
you back to a previous expired page? What I tend to do when I see the expired
message is go back to home page.

~~~
Pyrodogg
Yea, back usually takes me to a cached version of the previous page. Still
can't go forward because if that page is refreshed it's also likely expired.

Going all the way to the top and clicking through the pages seems to be the
only option.

